# Kevin Love Angry At Not Being Part Of All-Star Weekend



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> If Kevin Love seemed to come out with a little extra fire Wednesday night, there was a good reason.
> 
> The Timberwolves' first-year forward was steamed he wasn't selected for the Feb. 13 NBA rookie-sophomore game that will precede this year's All-Star Game in Phoenix two days later.
> 
> ...


http://www.twincities.com/timberwolves/ci_11577460


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

He was robbed. Yet guys like Oden who has 2 good games all year makes it simply because hes the number 1 pick.

Terrible


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

He has probably been the 4th best rookie. This month he has been the best rookie. What a horrible snub.


----------



## Venom110 (Apr 3, 2003)

He and Al were both snubbed. I hope the T'wolves continue to play well. They have been a top team early in this calendar year.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

lets hope him and al combine for an average of 60 points and 50 boards as we smoke la tonight and boston tommorow.lol


----------



## Stormy (Jan 25, 2009)

I feel bad for K-Love, he's not getting any love.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

The sequence of the words "Love Angry" seems a bit ironic to me.


----------

